# OOB Review (Part 1) - Return of the Fly Big Head - Earthbound Studios



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

This kit reminds me of the story of Victor Hugo who wanted to know how his book sales for Les Miserables were going. He telegraphed the single character "?" to his publisher. His publisher responded "!", as book sales were excellent. It makes our kids text messages seem verbose.
So my review is basically "!" 

RETURN OF THE FLY (ROTF)
Height - over 16"
Material - Head and body are Hollow Cast Resin. Remaining parts are solid resin. The base is solid resin but has a large void underneath so that you can screw the base to the body.
Sculptor - Joe Simon
Parts - 27
Other inclusions - An Instruction Sheet, a smaller instruction sheet and a pretty collector card!
Do I need anything else? - If you decide to add fly "hairs" to your kit it is suggested you use black paint brush bristles
Cost - $165 plus $10 S&H in the USA. Overseas customers contact Mark for a shipping quote.
Maker - Earthbound Studios
Castings - Earthbound Studios
Contact – Mark Brokaw (Earthbound Studios) [email protected]
Phone (360) 263 8535 in the USA.

To put yourself in the mood, why not check out the trailer for Return of the Fly on YouTube, at this link -





Here is a movie poster for ROTF (1959). 









This is a Mexican Lobby Card from the mid 60s. It was for the second release of the film to Mexican audiences. The title was updated as well. You can see the original title on the lobby card beneath the main title. The original Mexican title was El Monstruo De Los Mil Ojos (Monster With A Thousand Eyes). 









I know..... most of you started here  Here's what I received. 27 is a big part-count for a BigHead, or for a lot of resin kits.










The part upper left, attaches to the base. The rest attach to the Fly's face and really make a difference to the perceived size of the head. The parts are "keyed" so you can't go wrong.










Head-on! Fantastic sculpt, lots of detail and all beautifully cast. The photo doesn't show it well, but check out the creases in the skin around the eyes and lots of sculpted detail in that lower mouth area. You attach 21 parts to this face to complete the detail.










From the side. Love those eyes and they are really smooth.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*Part 2*

Pretty cool base. You could spend quite a bit of time painting that alone.










This shows the void underneath the base that I referred to earlier. Mark recommends either gluing the body to the base or screwing the body to the base from underneath. The void would also allow some lighting possibilities.










Like most BigHeads the claw comes as a separate piece. This a work of art in itself!










Joe did a great job on the claw and clothing too.










Check out the detail here.










Finally, the little man-fly. Thank goodness they captured this little guy and this movie had a happy ending.










You will need good eyes to paint this little guy's face.










I was going to tack mine together for a photo but decided to re-post one of Joe Simon's shots, since he did such a great job. A wonderful addition to the Big Head line.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*Part 3*

If you've made it this far, Thanks for looking!  Check out Danny's great paint job here at the Model Museum http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=73432

When you watch the movie next time, check out the Fly as he escapes the laboratory with the police in hot pursuit. He races off through the garden and hits a tree branch "twice", rocking his head back both times. I mean with eyes that BIG, he didn't see it? 

BIG thanks to Mark and Joe Simon for making this kit happen! I love it! Can't wait to see the official paint job from Steve Riojas!

How do you know if you have "Earthbound Fever"?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice review! Nice kit! Nice collection! Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Model-Man. Glad you enjoyed it. I'm sure the sculptor and producer both appreciate your comments.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*HOLY MOLY WOW!!!*
-Jim


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll make sure that Earthbound sees your comment Jim. It will make their day!!!


----------

